# Adjustment Brush Pin Missing



## bgates (Feb 4, 2015)

For no apparent reason, I can no longer see the "pin" for the adjustment brush.  The brush works, but no pin appears.  If I open a previously developed image on which I used the brush, I can't see the pin their either. The pins appear on the other tools (graduated filter, etc.).  I have closed and re-opened the program, but that didn't make a difference. Anyone know if there is some setting I have changed inadvertantly?


----------



## bgates (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry, found it, a setting I never saw before about showing the pin or not. Somehow it has gotten changed to "never."


----------

